# John from Holland i do Ng Ying Kungfu and Fitness



## John Codero (May 12, 2020)

Hi there,

I am John and i live in Holland. Wanted to look at this forum to learn and connect with fellow martial artists. If it is TMA or Combat Sports i find it all interesting.

I myself am married and have one child who is doing Judo practise.

I myself did much martial arts training in the past, but at the moment i practise Five Animal Kung Fu, Ng Ying Kung Fu in Chinese. Base on 5 main animals: Tiger, Leopard, Crane, Snake and Dragon. My teacher his name is Long Feng aka Patrick van Steen from Apeldoorn.

Further i like dancing, cooking, going out, making new contacts and weight lifting.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 12, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 12, 2020)

John Codero said:


> i like dancing, ...


Welcome! I was a folk dancing instructor. I was a go go dance champion in college too.


----------



## Buka (May 12, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, John. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jks9199 (May 12, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Brian King (May 14, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## John Codero (May 14, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------



## Leviathan (Nov 25, 2020)

Welkom aan boord!


----------

